# Luxating Patella



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Ive seen quite a few luxating petellas one even in a standard (well two really cause she luxates both), i would reccomend finding the best orthapedic vet in your area, they may or may not recommend surgury that will stablize the petella depending on the sevarity. I know a few dogs who have had it and they seem much better for it (ecspecially if they are active like yours)! and remember as for any limb issue, the lighter the dog the less stress on their legs and joints! If it were my dog and his knee really is luxating, i would opt for the surgury.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm leaning for surgery, I feel like that is going to be the best option for him. He's only two, and showing no signs of slowing down. There is an orthopedic/sports medicine vet in my area that comes HIGHLY recommended. We'll see what they have to say. If anything they may be able to give me some ideas to strengthen the muscles to help stabilize the joint. 

Oh Kodi is a nice healthy weight. There is no extra weight on that joint. He is my little energizer bunny. I don't think he has an extra ounce of fat, I swear he burns it all up. But it does make for one nice lean dog! We went to a high calorie/protein food so he would stop loosing weight last year.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Tynkerbell has patella luxation in both knees, but it is very mild grade 1 in her left and 1-1.5 in the right. It is not causing her constant pain, but when she runs she does have a tendency to lift the right leg. I had my regular vet examine her for this and since it is not causing pain during manipulation, I have opted not to get the surgery unless it gets worse. Her quality of life is not being effected by it so, with the agreement of my vet, operating can be postponed or completely stricken from thought. 

See what your vet says during a physical exam, it may be like Tynk's and just bothersome but not effecting quality of life....just a thought. I hope all works out, keep us posted!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

So for those more up on poodle genetics than I am...

Is a luxating patella always genetic, or could he have developed it from an injury??


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has a luxating patella now in his injured leg that has just developed. So yeah, from injury also.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry that you all have to go through this. I have nothing to add, don't know much except it's something to look for in minis and toys, had NOOOO idea Standards can be affected too AND be caused by injury.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Teffy said:


> Sorry that you all have to go through this. I have nothing to add, don't know much except it's something to look for in minis and toys, had NOOOO idea Standards can be affected too AND be caused by injury.


In minis and toys patellar luxation has a strong genetic component. Actually they are the (variety) which is most affected with this condition. 
One rarely has a Standard affected with unilateral / bilateral patellar luxation, it is mostly due to trauma or an accident of some sort.
If a standard is affected bilaterally, I would question its breeder to find out if the dog has any siblings or cousins/aunts who have ever been affected by PL.

This condition mainly runs in families of small low to the ground breeds, not the up on leg ones, who are more susceptible to hip and/or elbow dysplasia, the latter (elbow) also not much seen in poodles, but mainly in x lg. breeds such as rottweillers, BMD and Newfies.
Surgery done by a knowledgeable orthopaedic vet surgeon will correct the condition and the dog should be able to lead a normal pain free life.
I would highly suggest that anyone having a dog with this condition stop doing any sort of agility, flyball etc.. with the dog until such time the condition is corrected by surgical means.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dima has pat.lux after a accident on her right leg. The Vet graded it 2 but she never shows any signs of it. Her left leg is 0. So maybe I should have her graded again. 
When this happend I asked her breeder to cheack out her parents and siblings and all where ok.

She is a very active dog but this does not bother her.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Dixie, my Catahoula, has low grade LP that showed up when she was 1.5-2 years old but my ortho vet said that her low grade plus her high energy level didn't give the surgery a great chance to improve her life.
Instead, we did physical therapy and worked to build up the muscles in her as well as added joint supplements. It worked well, although a flare up was the cause of her retirement from service work. Once I gave her a couple weeks of serious rest, she was back to normal (although not back to work).


----------



## christinelmn (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi-both my toy poodles have had both knee's surgically fixed...They are both doing well...I recommend it....


----------



## NoodlePoodle (Jul 27, 2010)

One of my toys had LP and I took her to the vet several times before they decided surgery was needed. She got to the point where she just lifted the hind leg most of the time. That was when she was 3 and hasn't looked back since surgery. She is 8 now. She charges round the garden with my 15 week standard. I also have her sister who didn't develop it.


----------



## christinelmn (Aug 21, 2010)

After my Dani girl had it done twice I thought whats the chance of it happening to Abigail also....different parents....diff breeder....before she was a year old the chance made itself real known....


----------

